# Servlet wollen sich nich ansprechen lassen



## Guest (1. Feb 2006)

Hallo, 
ich dachte ich schreibe mal ein ganz einfaches Servlet und versuche es im Browser anzusprechen um den Umgang damit zu verstehen, aber nach verschiedenen Versuchen scheiterte das irgendiwe ständig .
Also hab ein ganz einfaches Servlet geschrieben:

```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;

import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

public class HelloServlet extends HttpServlet {
	
	public void doGet (HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse res) throws ServletException, IOException
	{
		PrintWriter out = res.getWriter();
		out.println("Blakeks!");
		out.close();
	}
}
```
So dazu die web.xml:

```
<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC
	'-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN'
	'http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd'>

	<web-app>
		<servlet>
			<servlet-name>hello</servlet-name>
			<servlet-class>HelloServlet</servlet-class>
		</servlet>
		
		<servlet-mapping>
			<servlet-name>hello</servlet-name>
			<url-pattern>/hello</url-pattern>
		</servlet-mapping>
	</web-app>
```
Nun zu den Verzeichnissen: das Projektverzeichnis mit dem Namen test liegt in der Verzeichnis ROOT des Tomcat-Servers (als Plugin für Xampp). In test gibt es dann den Ordner WEB-INF und darin liegt die web.xml und drei Ordner namens classes, lib und src. src hat mir eclipse mit angelegt, darin befindet sich die HelloServlet.class, die habe ich allerdings auch nochmal in den classes-Ordner kopiert. Wenn ich nun http://localhost:8080/test/hello aufrufe bekomm ich einen 404: The requested resource (/test/hello) is not available. der tomcat läuft. was mach ich falsch, bzw. was muss ich noch tun, damit so ein einfacher aufruf funktioniert?

mfg chuqa


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Feb 2006)

es darf doch nicht in ROOT liegen

sondern im Ordner "webapps" (also eins drüber)


----------



## Chuqa (1. Feb 2006)

ok hab es verschoben, aber es geht leider trotzdem nicht


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Feb 2006)

mach eine index.jsp rein, damit du siehst ob überhaupt was geht

gibts

$TOMCAT/webapps/test/WEB-INF/classes/HelloServlet.class

?

logfile anschauen


----------



## Chuqa (1. Feb 2006)

ok warum auch immer hat die class-datei gefehlt *ditsch.
herzlichen dank.

mfg


----------

